# May 16th Get Together at East Harbor



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey all, this should be a great time to meet some new folks on the water. We have 50 already coming! Laid back, relaxed atmosphere and a great way to keep growing the sport in our great state. Check it out online, and see you all there! 
http://kayakfishingohio.com/event-details/event-1/


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Gonna be a great time. Great group of people will be there. Im not much of a bass guy but cant wait to get up there with everyone


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Really excited about this!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm gonna be there!!!! First time bass fishing east harbor/lake erie, and I can't wait!!!! Should be a great time.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

And that's an awesome pic too...


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Haha, Ben I thought you'd like that one 

Are you going to be there man?


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I will be there buddy. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Very cool- camping too Friday evening with everyone as well?!

Im excited to see everyone again


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes. I'll come up Friday night and hang out. It sure has been a while. It'll be a good time


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep can't wait to make some new friends and fish Erie! 




Northern1 said:


> Hey all, this should be a great time to meet some new folks on the water. We have 50 already coming! Laid back, relaxed atmosphere and a great way to keep growing the sport in our great state. Check it out online, and see you all there!
> http://kayakfishingohio.com/event-details/event-1/


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I had an absolute blast!!!! Won big bass with a 19.75" beast!!!!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's my video contirbution:


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice video... and very nice bass clayton.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet video.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nice video!! See you guys at Pymatuning on May 30th. 1k to first place plus a Cruise 12!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

where will the pymatuning tournament launch from? I couldn't find information on the site.


----------

